# Melatonin



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought some of this while on holiday. Now ran out. Can anyone give me a link for the best place to buy this.

Cheers.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

try ebay I got some there not so long ago.

great for a good nights sleep


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Biovea just ordered some my self should be here tomo


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Biovea just ordered some my self should be here tomo


This.

They also do a lovely Nytol substitute


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another one for Biovea


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I get mine from -

http://www.biovea.com/uk/

Great company to deal with


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

is it really that good?

milky suggested it to me on another thread a couple of weeks back but i didn't follow it up

i take diazipam for my sleep but even that's starting to not work anymore, how come you can't get this gear in a pharmacy or health shop over here is it not legal in this country?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> is it really that good?
> 
> milky suggested it to me on another thread a couple of weeks back but i didn't follow it up
> 
> i take diazipam for my sleep but even that's starting to not work anymore, how come you can't get this gear in a pharmacy or health shop over here is it not legal in this country?


You can get it on eBay mate, but the site above is much cheaper.

I've had a fair bit of success with diphenhydramine for my trensomnia.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andymc88 said:


> Biovea just ordered some my self should be here tomo


And from me..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> is it really that good?
> 
> milky suggested it to me on another thread a couple of weeks back but i didn't follow it up
> 
> i take diazipam for my sleep but even that's starting to not work anymore, how come you can't get this gear in a pharmacy or health shop over here is it not legal in this country?


I love it but the wife goes straight out to sleep on it like me, but wakes up wide awake after 4-5hrs. Women are strange sometimes!


----------



## Ice-angel (Jan 20, 2012)

I do not use this personally but it can be obtained on prescrpion in the uk for people who have problems sleeping, I know it is widely used in other countries but it only started trial testing for licensing in the uk about 8 years ago and still a lot or GP's are reluctant to prescribe it ( probably due to costs) it is now licensed here but some GP's will tell you otherwise.

It is good to know that you can get it via the net though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ice-angel said:


> I do not use this personally but it can be obtained on prescrpion in the uk for people who have problems sleeping, I know it is widely used in other countries but it only started trial testing for licensing in the uk about 8 years ago and still a lot or GP's are reluctant to prescribe it ( probably due to costs) it is now licensed here but some GP's will tell you otherwise.
> 
> It is good to know that you can get it via the net though


Its cheap as chips too.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been using this for ages. The last lot I got was off ebay and from the US and I seem to get better results with it for some reason.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Biovea are great IME


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> Biovea are great IME


Thats who l use..


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Thats who l use..


Are you still on it mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i use ebay, u cant beat the price for 1800mg worth for 12 quid delivered

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-MELATONIN-STRESS-RELIEF-SLEEP-AID-10mg-180-Capsules-FREE-Shipping-/350498411834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519b55553a#ht_1737wt_905


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i use ebay, u cant beat the price for 1800mg worth for 12 quid delivered
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-MELATONIN-STRESS-RELIEF-SLEEP-AID-10mg-180-Capsules-FREE-Shipping-/350498411834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519b55553a#ht_1737wt_905


Hopefully I'll be getting more than 4 hours sleep a night soon with these badboys on the way


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the HCG tablets any good from biovea or would I be better off with the injectable version?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Like above i got Biovea but personally it didn't work that great for me so i got need2sleep from predator nutrition and that stuff was awesome


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you build up a tolerance or does it lose it's effectivness through time? Can it be taken long term, or is it a short term fix?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

it worked for me for the first 2 weeks then wore off, same with the need2sleep iv been on that 4 weeks now and its wearing off so mint take 2 weeks off


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kn23 said:


> Is the HCG tablets any good from biovea or would I be better off with the injectable version?


Do they sell hcg ???


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Kn23 said:


> Is the HCG tablets any good from biovea or would I be better off with the injectable version?


The injectable version is the only one worth using.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

just read up on the hcg tablets, they have no resemblance to hcg other than the name just trying to make it sound more powerful than it actually is


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

JM said:


> I get mine from -
> 
> http://www.biovea.com/uk/
> 
> Great company to deal with





Kennyken said:


> Do they sell hcg ???





blitz2163 said:


> The injectable version is the only one worth using.





El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> just read up on the hcg tablets, they have no resemblance to hcg other than the name just trying to make it sound more powerful than it actually is


I thought that would be the case, just want to check with other peoples thoughts on it!!

Cheers


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

is these pills for tanning or just for sleeping?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

andymc88 said:


> Biovea just ordered some my self should be here tomo


Best source you will find imo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> is these pills for tanning or just for sleeping?


sleeping you plonker lol. MELANOTAN is tanning not MELATONIN


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> sleeping you plonker lol. MELANOTAN is tanning not MELATONIN


Aww balls.

I thought these were the ones that made me get a good nights sleep and look like Breda when I woke up in the morning.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> sleeping you plonker lol. MELANOTAN is tanning not MELATONIN


But what a great idea, "take this pill, it will get you to sleep and when you wake up you'll be a nice shade of mahogany" Any scientists looking in that can work with this?


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> sleeping you plonker lol. MELANOTAN is tanning not MELATONIN


Ha Ha PMSL ^^^^^


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Aww balls.
> 
> I thought these were the ones that made me get a good nights sleep and look like Breda when I woke up in the morning.


U r already white


----------

